# Friedrich FMP400 - kept it and upgraded it!  Updated with PICS!



## griz (Jun 10, 2011)

I was at an auction today and was watching various items bring far more than they should when a near mint Friedrich fmp400 came up for sale.  I ended up picking it up for $750.  From what I can tell, it was close to $20,000 new which was only a few years ago.  So, now I have this huge smoker that can do 400 pounds at once and can't decide what I want to do.  The largest number of butts I've done is 8 and don't see doing much more than that.  

I could sell it and get a smaller unit but for $750 maybe I should just run with it?  Any input/advice is appreciated.

Bob


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice!!

Great item to impress yer neighbors with..

http://www.friedrichproducts.com/fmp400.pdf  

Probably be a little expensive to cook 8 butts in tho.

Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 10, 2011)

Id fire it up and try it out then decide what you want to do with it. I keep finding the bigger my smoker that I am still out of room.


----------



## venture (Jun 10, 2011)

It is a beast!  What are your plans with it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## griz (Jun 11, 2011)

I think that as of today, I'm going to mount it to a spare tandem trailer I have and go from there.  I know I could sell it for a nice profit but I also know that I won't find another deal like this.

Bob


----------



## griz (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, here she is!  I still have to change it from 3 phase to single but then we're up and running!

Can't figure out how to attach a pic from my iPad.

Bob
[=][/]


----------

